# PFS GIVE AWAY



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My Mesquite PFS with antler in handle

To participate 1. You must have been a member of SSF since June 1, 2013

2. You must have at least 10 posts on the forum by 7/2/2013

3.To enter post I'm in on this thread

Dead line 12 noon mountain standard time tues July 2.

I'll have my little man draw the winner from the hat.

Thats 2 weeks. Dont need to drag it out so if you want to participate post away


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a great looking PFS! I'm in!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in definitely, and thanks for another comp and give away prize.

It looks like a great little shooter.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

IM IN ! just for the thrill of it.


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

Very cool PFS...you can't win if you don't play...I'm in


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, that's a looker right there Jim, how could I not be in...


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice looking PFS! I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! I'm in.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

nice looking slinger I'm in


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great this PFS, I'm in !! :wave:


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

That's a nice PFS. I have been wanting one. I'm in.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

ash said:


>


Turn on the water i think your out .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a very beautiful pickle jim i am in please wow that is sweet


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I love it ! so I am in ... thanks rockslinger a nice give away

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in!! I've loved that on from the first time you presented it to the forum!

Thanks for the chance to win it!!

Fwv2


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2013)

I'm in!! lovely PFS


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

For that Dilly of a Pickle! I'm In! anic:


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I do believe I qualify so i do believe im in. That is a good lookin shooter.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Im in for yours IF your in for mine! you can search ( give-a-way )


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet little shooter, thanks for the chance, I am in!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am totally in on this sweet little slinger.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Just slipped in on the date. I'm in. What a great looking PFS. Very generous.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Looks beautiful, I'm in!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity. Great looking SS.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm most definitely in. What kinda wood is that?


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

AlmightyOx said:


> I'm most definitely in. What kinda wood is that?


Stated it was mesquite


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity, appreciated.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

How can i resist such a unique design. Im in.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great looking PFS! I'm in.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

oh ! i am in


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

im in


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cracking pfs...I'm in


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's beautiful. I AM IN.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool of ya! I'm in.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't not be in on this one,I'm in.

Melvin


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Falconthrust said:


> AlmightyOx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm most definitely in. What kinda wood is that?
> ...


Wow. Literally the second word of the post even. I am really good at reading apparently.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the chance to paticipate!

I know that I probably don't win, but it is much fun to participate. :lol:

So, I am in.

Good luck to everybody! ^_^


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

melvin said:


> Can't not be in on this one,I'm in.
> 
> Melvin


Hey Melvin, How's the one from Az Stinger shooting for you?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is one Fine Looking PFS someone will be one lucky shooting winning this one. Yea!


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Reply to rockslinger,I'm sure getting to like those PFS shooters,it shoots fine. Too bad my shooting is not up to the quality of the items I have received from members of this forum.

Melvin


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Thats a nice lookin' PFS... I'm in...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a beauty of a shooter. Thanks for the chance. I'm in.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

Im in. buityful pfs by the may - hopefully ill get lucky ;D


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd love to be entered!

Can't wait to see the "little man" doing the draw. (how old is he?)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

SHTF Slingshots said:


> I'd love to be entered!
> 
> Can't wait to see the "little man" doing the draw. (how old is he?)


He's 3, my one and only greatgrandson.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Awww, they're so cute until they turn into pre-teens, at least round here that is.


----------



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Barely resisting the temptation to quote some of the above awkwardly worded posts out of context for comedy purposes... :banana:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

ash said:


> Barely resisting the temptation to quote some of the above awkwardly worded posts out of context for comedy purposes... :banana:


Aaaaaand of course my post sounds so wrong in hindsight.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Never resist temptation! It may never come your way again if you do!"


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm in. Por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats a beauty Rockslinger! Thank you so much for the chance. 
I'm in please.

Cheers, Remco


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

dgui said:


> That is one Fine Looking PFS someone will be one lucky shooting winning this one. Yea!


Sagely words from the PFS Master!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to all you participants! Haven't had a responce in a couple of days.does anyone object to ending today?

I have 51 members in as of the 20th.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You'll hear no objections from me. The fewer people that are in the better my chances are, haha. You're right, though. If they haven't entered by now they're probably not going to.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

may as well, lets see if arturito can win twice in a day.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Go on and end it, better chance for the people who are aware of these giveaways.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> may as well, lets see if arturito can win twice in a day.


Ohh ... thanks for your wish, that would be incredible !!! I think all of us will be very happy to receive that stunning gift from Jim !!! ... this was my lucky day so I wish other participants the same ... good luck guys !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > may as well, lets see if arturito can win twice in a day.
> ...


good luck


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in ! . Thank you for this GREAT give away!! 
Good luck all

SMS


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OK it's over... no more entries.

Will do the draw today


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome I'M IN


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rlmlam said:


> Awesome I'M IN


sorry it's already ended......maybe next time.....thanks


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: anic: :bouncy:


----------



## Ben_the_Bear (May 27, 2012)

(Ooops ... just realized I missed the deadline.)

It is a really neat piece though.


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome! I'm in. Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, what the hell, I`m in


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

Dang it! (Kicks rocks)...


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I am in ,nice slingshot


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in and I hope I win. That slingshot is awesome!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I got this one boys....I`M IN...


----------



## Cooperjs (Jan 10, 2013)

Im In!!!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys, stop entering.

IT ENDED!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I`m in


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, Now Im All In It. Ha!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

OK you got me i'm in


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

leave us end the ending


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

hey Gary, ya didn`t say I`m in


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in to ending all this ending.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> rlmlam said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome I'M IN
> ...


I thought the deadline was: " Dead line 12 noon mountain standard time tues July 2" ??


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Deadline changed due to lack of responses


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

I am in thanks


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

what the heck, guess I`m back in


----------

